# Need Air Conditioning Contractor



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I need to pull quotes for air conditioner work at my house. House is 12 years old. Outside unit had new fan motor last year. Inside unit had new coil while still under warranty. Current system can't keep up in summer. Had service performed last year for the first time as far as maintenance. I will be paying cash for the repairs. Outside unit went down last night and needs a $1200 part as per Perdido Heating and Air. I used Blackwell's for the warranty work. I have HVAC technicians that work for me but I can't use them- conflict of interest. I need to know who y'all recommend to either repair or upgrade my home AC. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Coastline Services does a lot of work along the gulf coast. Just put a new AC in at our house- see if there is a listing in your area. They handle commercial and residential. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Call Jordan he works for all season and does residential jobs on the side. 3905807


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have had Economy put in several systems for me over the years, and have always been pleased. Their in the building that Emerald Coast marine used to be in.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks all! I am sizing up my options right now. We had to have freon put in last night and I don't know how bad the leak is yet. It's struggling to keep up today! Wish me luck and please keep the input coming.

Mike


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

mdrobe2 said:


> Thanks all! I am sizing up my options right now. We had to have freon put in last night and I don't know how bad the leak is yet. It's struggling to keep up today! Wish me luck and please keep the input coming.
> 
> Mike


Hopefully it will buy you some time. AC work can get costly. Probably $3,000 minimum to replace a residential AC system.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been told approaching 10K if whole system is needed. I plan to be a smart buyer. Please keep the help coming. I'm pulling quotes tomorrow morning.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Call Shannon at Climate control. He will give you a good deal. Reliable quality work. Done 3 complete system units for me.
850 433 2323 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mdrobe2 said:


> I've been told approaching 10K if whole system is needed. I plan to be a smart buyer. Please keep the help coming. I'm pulling quotes tomorrow morning.


All I'll say is get more quotes than that and don't fall for the super high SEER rated units. You'll never recover your investment.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

$10,000? Do you have a Ten Ton unit? Or is it a geothermal system?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- agree with Tom... sounds kinda high for a standard res system?! I know the materials for a 2.5 ton system (a good one) runs abour $2500 or so.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm gonna watch the responses on this one, just had mine looked at Thursday and the a/c guy said start saving your money. My unit (trane) uses R22 and it's 16 years old. It just needs a fan relay now.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Some of the subject matter experts that I work with told me my ballpark quote was high. That's why I'm counting on y'all. Plan to call 5 places tomorrow see who wants to come quote the job. Still cooling right now- leak must not be too bad. THANKS for all the input!!!

Keep it coming please!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> $10,000? Do you have a Ten Ton unit? Or is it a geothermal system?


Not geothermal or 10 ton. Standard 3BR 2 bath 1950 SF. That number (9K) was the one the tech floated to my wife while I was at a volunteer event for the American Cancer Society yesterday and the AC went out on her. Sounded kind of high to me too.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mdrobe2 said:


> Not geothermal or 10 ton. Standard 3BR 2 bath 1950 SF. That number (9K) was the one the tech floated to my wife while I was at a volunteer event for the American Cancer Society yesterday and the AC went out on her. Sounded kind of high to me too.


Almost twice what you should be looking at.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Almost twice what you should be looking at.


Thank you ST. Have you a vendor to recommend or can I PM you with questions?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Splittine said:


> All I'll say is get more quotes than that and don't fall for the super high SEER rated units. You'll never recover your investment.


Splittine- What SEER do you recommend?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Honestly not sure who to recommend over that way. As far as SEER, I'd get a price on 13, 15 and one above that. A lot of times 13 and 15 isn't that big of a price difference. Once you jump up to around 18 is when you see the huge price increase.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

IMHO, Do not get a two speed anything. 
Compressor or Blower Motor. 
Way to many components to fail.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> IMHO, Do not get a two speed anything.
> Compressor or Blower Motor.
> Way to many components to fail.


Exactly. High SEER blower motor can cost you $1000, 13 SEER regular run of the mill motor about $100? Plus everyone has them on their trucks.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe this may help someone. I'm going 16 SEER on my next one.
https://kobiecomplete.com/cool-tips/seer-savings-calculator/
Above that for me...it will never pay in savings.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm right at 2 years into a brand new Trane 3 ton, 13 SEER unit. 

It was installed by Mooneyhams Heating & Air. I couldn't be more pleased with their install.

10 year parts warranty, $5k for the install. I had them add a direct duct to my master bedroom (that added $300). It would've been $4700


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*AC unit*

Thanks for comments suggestions, I am in the same boat ...looking to get a new unit, 3 ton, Had quote for a 22 seer so I appreciate the input about keeping at 16 seer. Just need inside and outside units not duct work required, two quotes so far, 4400$ and 4800$ for the 22 seer, I'll keep looking but shall follow this post before making a final decision...group buy anyone !!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is.no way I would purchase a 22 Seer. Unless I also purchased a stand alone dehumification system.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Frenchy said:


> Thanks for comments suggestions, I am in the same boat ...looking to get a new unit, 3 ton, Had quote for a 22 seer so I appreciate the input about keeping at 16 seer. Just need inside and outside units not duct work required, two quotes so far, 4400$ and 4800$ for the 22 seer, I'll keep looking but shall follow this post before making a final decision...group buy anyone !!!


I did the math forward and backwards.....at 16 SEER that is my breakeven as long as $$/KWh stays in the ballpark and the unit meets its life expectancy. Gamble? sure...but at least an educated gamble.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> I did the math forward and backwards.....at 16 SEER that is my breakeven as long as $$/KWh stays in the ballpark and the unit meets its life expectancy. Gamble? sure...but at least an educated gamble.


I'm not up on residential units much anymore but like stated above anything with a ecm motor will blow the break even part out of the water if it fails. You should be good with a 15/16 SEER but I would confirm that. The guys work for me change them pretty regularly at $1000 a pop.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea...Will get the fixed speed with soft start/stop. Those variable speed ecm/motors can do some $$ damage to the budget.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Perusing again a quote it is actually a quote for 18 seer and not 22 seer so my mistake. Shall follow advice here and focus on 16 seer, any recommendations of someone honest/reliable and lastly affordable here in Pensacola for both inside(heat pump) and outside(Handler), let me know, appreciated...


----------

